# Another 2015 Audi A3 test drive and pics...



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

Had a chance to drop by Peoria Audi (Peoria, AZ ) and check out the new A3. I was very pleasantly surprised by the car and am definitely considering it in the future, thought probably in e-tron or TDI variations. More surprising thing was the space up front, I figured it would feel small, like the old A3 (very narrow) but honestly I feels the exact same as my B8 A4, at least in the front. The back seat is small and the trunk is small, but who needs those to be big anyway?  Interior is great with the pop up screen in the dash and the center tunnel console controls which come standard even on the lowest priced model. Only thing I wish they would change, and the old A3 had the same problem, is the super cheap silver plastic rings around the A/C vents, those really need to be metal. (I've read metal is optional? I guess the car I drove didn't have that option package?)
The exterior looks fantastic, I love love love the size but it could use a Sport Pkg or some lowering springs, just looks way to high.
Driving wise it felt a lot like my car, which was surprising, I thought it would feel much different given that I have FWD with a CVT and this was Quattro with an S-Tronic. It was definitely faster though (has slightly more power and I have to assume lighter). Lots of body roll though, but maybe just because I'm used to my car with the Sport Pkg.
All in all great car I thought and the interior impressed me the most, feels much higher end features wise than the price would suggest...


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree the technology is awesome. I bought the same color and I love the car.😄😄😄😄


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

trueunion said:


> I agree the technology is awesome. I bought the same color and I love the car.


Wow, same here. I had 2 white A3's bought after the dealer said they could get one to me. I said "Screw it." and went with the Monsoon Grey. I like it quite a bit. This is my first Audi and I'm really loving it.

I do agree it looks a tad bit too high but I'm probably keeping my car stock for at least the first year. We'll see though.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats! So that makes 3 of us on here with the Monsoon Grey. :thumbup:


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

>


Are those pedal covers clipped on or drilled in?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

pedals are clip on


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

trueunion said:


> pedals are clip on


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

sonic_va said:


> Congrats! So that makes 3 of us on here with the Monsoon Grey. :thumbup:


Make that 4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

15A3 said:


> Make that 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excellent! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Needs 0.75 - 1.0" lowering. Otherwise dead sexy. :thumbup:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

trueunion said:


> pedals are clip on


I keep staring at the pics and it makes me want to order them to dress up my interior a bit.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

sonic_va said:


> I keep staring at the pics and it makes me want to order them to dress up my interior a bit.


The good thing is they are clip on (no drilling required)
They do look like a little tacky, but its oem fit and finish. 
I'm contemplating as well


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

itr_1211 said:


> The good thing is they are clip on (no drilling required)
> They do look like a little tacky, but its oem fit and finish.
> I'm contemplating as well


Found the part #, 8V1064205A. Now just looking for a decent price.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> The good thing is they are clip on (no drilling required)
> *They do look like a little tacky*, but its oem fit and finish.
> I'm contemplating as well


For serious? 










That's tacky. Audi's implementation? I doubt you'd find many people who say it's tacky. A bit flashy, perhaps... even then, I doubt that opinion would be widely held.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> For serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the words flashy then. I find the pedals on bmws m packages are a little more appealing with the rubber dimples and matte finish.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

sonic_va said:


> Found the part #, 8V1064205A. Now just looking for a decent price.


Is that part number for the entire set? i'm trying to find pricing also


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

itr_1211 said:


> Is that part number for the entire set? i'm trying to find pricing also


Looks so:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-AUDI-A3-SEDAN-PEDAL-FOOTREST-KIT-8V1064205A-/261421124158

I emailed my dealer to see what price they will offer me (along with some grocery hooks).


----------

